# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  طريقة تثبيت اخر اصدار UFSx+HWK Release 10/03/2014

## bodr41

طريقة تثبيت اخر اصدار *UFSx+HWK Release 10/03/2014* طريقة التثبيت :    1-*احذف الإصدار القديم كالتالي :*  *إزالة أولا :*  HWK Suite *BEFORE*  *ثم قم بإزالة :* HWK Support Suite Setup 2-*قم بتثبت الإصدار :*
   Install UFSx Support Suite Setup 3-* قم بتوصيل البوكس قبل تشغيل*   UFSx Control Panel 4- *شغل :* UFSx Control Panel 5- _إضغط : على الاختيار_  "Hardware"  6-* إذا كان لديك بوكس واحد سوف يتم تحديدها ، وإذا كان لديك أكثر من بوكس إضغط*  Scan Boxes  *سوف يتم تحديد القائمة*  7- *إضغـــــط :*  Check Box  8-*  ثم :*     Update Box 9-*  ثم :*   Check Box  *هكذا تدريجيا*   10 - *حدد الاختيار :*  Software 11- *عدل إذا أردت على  التثبيت*  Application Install Path" and/or Nokia Install Path  12-* إضغط :*  "Check Server"  13- *إضغــط :*  "Install"  14 -* إذا كان لديك أكثر من بوكس أعد الخطوات من 5- 13 لكل بوكس ودائما هناك تثبيت في 13*  *كيفية تثبت البوكس في جهاز ثاني*
 How to install same UFSx+HWK to 2nd PC  *نفس العملية السابقة بكل الخطوات 
 إضافة بوكسات أخرى بعد التثبيت   
أعد الخطوات   4-13*    *تحميل الاصدار* على الميديافير
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *تحميل ملفات *  *DHT* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *تحميل التعريف من المرفقات ووضعه في هذا المسار*  C:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_USB_Driver   *الان نشرح طريقة تثبيت الاصدار الاخير:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *تنبيه** : بعض التوصيات الهامة*  *- احذف برنامج Anti-virus قبل تثبيت البرنامج
- لا تقم بتوصيل محرك الاقراص او ربط  الاجهزة الطرفية مثل القرص الصلب   الخارجي يبقى بوكس التورنادو هو العملاق رغم بعض الصعوبات في تنصيبه وان   شاء الله قريبا سيتم تحديث جديد يتعامل مع اجهزة الاندرويد* *اسال الله ان اكون قد استوفيت الشرح كما يجب
اخوكم مريض في حاجة الى الدعاء
فلا تحرمنا من صالح دعائكم*  bodr41

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله اخي بدر ومرحبا بعودتك اخي

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك وشفاك الله وعودا حميدا

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ندى فون

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## mssamn

جزاك الله اخي

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي علي الشرح الجميل   مزيد من التوفيق

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## zakarias1

جزاك الله اخي بدر

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*موضوع كامل وشامل** وشرح مميز جدا* *تسلم اناملك يامعلم * *واضف بالزكر فى حال استخدام ESET NOD32 يبقى الحل سهل جدا لانه بيمنع التثبيت من الانترنيت والحل
ايقاف الجدارات مؤقتا حتي يتم نجاح التثبيت*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وحتي لا يؤثر عليه مستقبليا يمكن جعل برنامج الساراس موثوقا به *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وعمل رستارت للحاسوب*

----------


## hanoush81

جزاك اللة خيرا

----------


## anwar041

جزاك الله اخي

----------


## amejma

MERCI AKHI

----------


## الشريف الجزولي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## modo

مشكوووووورررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## abdo43

اسال الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك وان يجعل مرضك فى ميزان حسناتك وان يجعله طهرا لك

----------


## samibob5

UFxBoot V2.2 (c) SarasSoft 2003., Id: 62 CF 1 10
UFS_USB V2.8 (c) SarasSoft 2007., Sn: 71546
HID: 2D6F981A0027001E, HWK: A1.04-PRO1
HWK: 2D6F981A0027001E NOT AUTHORISED: 17, 3B, Update Box
Your IP: 41.223.162.18
Support: Account not Exists
REST: Ok
UFSx: UFS2 SarasSoft, USB S/N: 71546
NVML: Ok
BOOT: UFxBoot V2.2 (c) SarasSoft 2003.
CORE: UFS_USB V2.8 (c) SarasSoft 2007.
SERN: 71546
LIC5: True
BOXK: 2
UFxBoot V2.2 (c) SarasSoft 2003., Id: 62 CF 1 10
UFS_USB V2.8 (c) SarasSoft 2007., Sn: 71546
HID: 2D6F981A0027001E, HWK: A1.04-PRO1
HWK: 2D6F981A0027001E NOT AUTHORISED: 17, 3B, Update Box
Authentication stage error: Server reported error: Account for this HWK module does not exist on server. Please contact your reseller!

----------


## stoun34

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وسلمت يدك اخي الفاضل
وبالتوفيق لك

----------


## aamerbabilli

بارك الله فيك وشفاك الله وعودا حميدا

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك وشفاك

----------


## zer1965

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zer1965

UFS_PANEL_2307

----------

